# Question about CA glue



## cgseymour (Jun 24, 2017)

hello all
Have a question about CA glue to use for tubes in blanks. 
Is there a preferred brand to use or any brands to avoid? Just starting out and was looking for some opinions

Thank you


----------



## TimR (Jun 24, 2017)

I get mine from VincesWoodnWonders, but I'm not too fussy. Good to get product from any supplier that is likely to turn a lot of orders, as there are some age shelf life issues. Keeping stored in frig till ready to use is a best practice.
Going with "medium" weight?
Just tossing out related suggestion, be sure to rough up outside of tubes with sandpaper before inserting. Helps the glue bite into the surface better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2017)

I use both stickfast and titebond brand, no issues, rough your tubes, clean with alcohol or acetone and let dry. I like medium or thick depending on the fit of the tube in the hole


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Wooden-Wonders-CA-Glues/ - I use their Glues, Accelerator, DeBonder, replacement bottles, caps... prices are reasonable, haven't had any problems with it. Service is always excellent.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't use CA for glueing in tubes because it never fails...get the tube 2/3in and it sets  I'm stuck with a tube sticking out of my blank! I use epoxy or gorilla glue.


----------



## CWS (Jun 25, 2017)

I use 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 25, 2017)

I use BSI Med CA and never had a failure or the past 10 years.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 25, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I don't use CA for glueing in tubes because it never fails...get the tie 2/3in and it sets  I'm stuck with a tube sticking out of my blank! I use epoxy or gorilla glue.



What he said ^^


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2017)

I tend to avoid using CA for gluing in tubes. I'd become allergic to CA and odorless CA is expensive. Much cheaper to use epoxy. I use System 3 T-88, which has a very long open time - depending on the temp where I'm working, 45 to 60 minutes, so I can usually glue everything I'm working on with one single mix/batch of epoxy.

I do, however, occasionally use medium CA if it's a pen I can't wait 24 to 36 hours for the epoxy to fully set before turning.


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 25, 2017)

I saw this stuff at homedepot and decided to give it a shot. This stuff works GREAT. Am yet to have one tube let go on me and it's ready to turn in 30 minutes! I've glued about 80 pen tubes so far and barely half way through an $8 bottle.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## cgseymour (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you for all the replies.
I am going to try the epoxy route (and probably some others as well)
As people say, you need to experiment to see what you like

Thank you for all the responses


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 26, 2017)

CWS said:


> I use 5 minute epoxy.


Oh Lord , that's to fast for me !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smokey203 (Jun 26, 2017)

I use 5 minute epoxy. I can insert two pen tubes with one batch. A third tube got stuck part way in most every time, so i quite trying that.


----------



## CWS (Jun 26, 2017)

Smokey203 said:


> I use


----------



## cgseymour (Jun 30, 2017)

Funny story with this. Was coming back from HomeDepot with Loctite 5 minute epoxy and stopped in for a drink at a fast food restaurant. There was a young guy filling the cups for your condiments. I casually mentioned they looked like they would great for mixing epoxy. He smiled and handed me a sleeve.

I was so taken back by this, I handed him a $10 (all I had at the moment). He tried to decline saying I could buy a case for that, then I just smiled back and said he went above and beyond and deserved it.

These were larger and flatter than the ones I have normally seen.

Will have to check some local restaurant supply stores to see if I can get them when time comes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2017)

cgseymour said:


> Will have to check some local restaurant supply stores to see if I can get them when time comes.



If you can't find any by that means when the time comes to need more, this is what I use for mixing small batches of epoxy: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0190UMF12/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_36?ie=UTF8&smid=A2FHJ9TSRVP446&th=1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 30, 2017)

I buy mixing cups at the local auto paint store, they aren't quite that cheap but they have scale marked on the side in about 4 different flavors of measuring. Come in half dozen different sizes. Fairly heavy plastic. Wipe them out with mineral spirits and reuse them most of the time,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 2, 2017)

I switched over to 2 part epoxy. I find it to be much more reliable


----------

